# Will there be a Public Service Voluntary Redundancy Scheme in 2011?



## homeboy (18 Jul 2011)

Anyone any idea as to if and when there will be a Public Sector Voluntary Redundancy Scheme available?

There was a general scheme in 2009 as far as I can remember, plus the HSE scheme towards the end of 2010.

How likely are we to see a new offering of this scheme in 2011?


----------



## gipimann (18 Jul 2011)

I've heard rumours, but haven't seen anything in writing as yet.


----------



## Shawady (19 Jul 2011)

I've heard rumours that there might be an early retirement scheme, where employess with up to 3 years left on their pension could retire and avail of full pension.
Don't know if there's much substance behind it.


----------



## ajapale (19 Jul 2011)

homeboy said:


> Anyone any idea as to if and when there will be a Public Sector Voluntary Redundancy Scheme available?
> 
> There was a general scheme in 2009 as far as I can remember, plus the HSE scheme towards the end of 2010.
> 
> How likely are we to see a new offering of this scheme in 2011?



Title changed from Public _*Sector*_ to Public _*Service *_Voluntary Redundancy Scheme.

The commercial semi state organisations such as ESB, Bord Gas, Bord na Mona etc negotiate their own severance/voluntary redundancy/ early retirement schemes as required from time to time.

The Public _*Service*_ is relatively new to the process and it remains to be seen what sort of schemes will be devised into the future.

Does your question specifically relate to the HSE or is it about other parts of the public service (or civil service)?


----------



## homeboy (20 Jul 2011)

@ ajapale - Not talking about the HSE - I'm asking about the wider public service.

My recollection is that a scheme was in place in 2009 to all public and civil servants.  Late last year saw a scheme available in the HSE.

Very broadly speaking, these schemes allowed staff to leave before the official retirement age of 60/65 and immediately draw down a pension.

Anyone with information or thoughts on what 2011 will bring???


----------



## Slim (20 Jul 2011)

homeboy said:


> @ ajapale - Not talking about the HSE - I'm asking about the wider public service.
> 
> My recollection is that a scheme was in place in 2009 to all public and civil servants. Late last year saw a scheme available in the HSE.
> 
> ...


 
In my opinion, Howlin et al are waiting for the terms of Croke Park agreement in relation to Final Salry to expire next February. Might have a scheme after that. Slim


----------



## txirimiri (20 Jul 2011)

Slim said:


> In my opinion, Howlin et al are waiting for the terms of Croke Park agreement in relation to Final Salry to expire next February. Might have a scheme after that. Slim


 
I agree

They are going to get rid of a lot of people in Feb 2012 - many of the people I work with (civil service) and crunching the numbers and increasing numbers expressing an interest in retirement on the Final Salary Croke Park terms. 

There has already been a directive sent around stating that anyone planning to retire earlier than 65th birthday must now give a minimum of 3 months notice in writing. So by late this year, they'll know the exact numbers and grades of those that will be out of the system by March 2012. At which stage, they can look at whether they need to further incentivise more people to leave.


----------



## homeboy (16 Sep 2011)

Minster for Health, Dr James O'Reilly told a HSE gathering yesterday that there would be no HSE Early Retirment Scheme before February 2012.

I extrapolate from this:  Government will look at Public Service numbers after the retirements due to be taken by end February 2012.  So who knows, there may be an Early Retirement Scheme in 2012.  I suspect it will be somewhat targetted with limited numbers rather than a free-for-all scheme.


----------



## ajapale (16 Sep 2011)

Hi Homeboy,

Can you confirm that this discussion is about public early retirement schemes or is it about public service voluntary redundancy?

Either way Im minded to move it back to public service pensions.

aj
moderator


----------

